Ask HN: If you could start your career over again what would you do differently? - wy35
======
rman666
I’m 56. I never finished college. In retrospect, I really should have. Partly
for the education, but even more so for the network that can come with
graduating from a good school.

Another thing I’d do different is that I would have started a tech business
much earlier, before my wife and I had children. Trying to do a venture-scale
startup (high growth) when you have young children is really tough and not
fair to your children, your spouse, or yourself.

Lastly, I would invest more into my retirement.

Time goes by faster than you think it will.

~~~
quickthrower2
A data point: I graduated but didn’t build a network at all for various
reasons.

------
robbya
I'd focus on the human element of work more. Younger engineers sometimes want
to excel as individual contributors, but the value of being a team player,
helping your co-workers in their careers, and tracking your team's health is
huge.

A co-worker recently said that they used to chase good work when finding a
job, but now they look primarily for good people. It sounded spot on.

------
gtirloni
My instinct is to tell my younger self to finish his CS degree. On the other
hand, the jobs I see don't require any of that so... it would still be nice as
an accomplishment. I think. Most of the people that graduated from my course
aren't doing interesting things. But yeah, bittersweet feeling ("what if?").

I'd tell myself to avoid identifying with his work too much and work 9-5 only.
Unless it was his own company but still be careful about mental health.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Focus more on my career path rather than take the path of least resistance. I
see now that you can actively manage your career in such a way that you decide
what job you want rather than take what comes your way.

Also, I would have sounded my own horn a bit more. It's important to let
management above you and your boss' boss know what you're capable of doing
otherwise you become just a body that can easily be replaced.

------
llampx
The biggest would be to find an internship in college, preferably one for
junior year and one for senior year. Now that I'm in the workforce I see
driven young individuals getting internships in the companies I work at, that
I was too shy to apply to and didn't see myself worthy of.

Then use that internship to find out what I love to do and use that to start a
career doing that.

------
arberavdullahu
Study computer science instead of mathematics. I chose mathematics because was
easier for me and programming can be self-taught. The idea was to eventually
start work as programmer while studying and did indeed, however I follow
syllabus of CS courses and think it would far better if I studied CS.

------
tjt
Finish my CS degree and do internships while in college instead of switching
to English because it was easy. Biggest regret of my life (so far) that I'm
still struggling to overcome 14 years later.

------
AwesomeFaic
I would've had a job lined up before I quit my first. Then I could've still
pursued starting my own company without burning up my savings.

------
olingern
Found a workplace and co-workers that I meshed well with. I worked for 3+
years with people who I struggled to connect with.

------
is_true
Get a job instead of creating a business I ended up not liking. I should've
done both, I certainly could.

~~~
gtirloni
If it's a web property or SaaS, I think people have posted here a few websites
that intermediate buyers and sellers. Unfortunately, I don't remember any of
the names but it seems there are 1-2 that are trustworthy out there. Does
anyone know?

------
sloaken
Move to a bigger city and get work doing Database.

------
gigatexal
Actually finish my CS degree.

------
hanhongli
focus on only one field, do not switch around.

------
non-entity
Go to school

